# Neue MTB Gruppe / Verein, Raum Osnabrück !



## sevenofnine (29. September 2005)

Hallo,
aufgrund der Nähe zum Teutoburger Wald / Wiehengebirge und reger Nachfrage planen wir in unserem Radsportverein "THC-Westerkappeln" (Raum Osnabrück) eine MTB Gruppe in der bestehenden Radsportsparte zu bilden.

Bisher sind wir 50 Straßenfahrer und wir bekommen bisher ca.10 Mountainbiker zusammen (im Winter noch etwas mehr).

Es besteht die Möglichkeit zur Vereinsmitgliedschaft mit allen Vorteilen die ein Verein bietet. 
Das Angebot richtet sich vorrangig an Marathon, CC und tourenorientierte Fahrer.

Gemeinsames Training in verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen im Gelände, sowie auf der Straße (Sommer 3 / Woche , Winter mind. 2 / Woche und nach Absprache).

Touren für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene d.h. Tourenlänge 30 bis 100 km.

Teilnahme an Marathonveranstaltungen und gemeinsame Vorbereitung.

MTB Trainingslager jährlich im Frühjahr (4-5 Tage /  ~300-400 km) im nördl. Schwarzwald.

Für weitere Info´s einfach melden unter : [email protected]

p.s.: da wir genau auf der Grenze NRS / NRW liegen, stelle ich diesen Thread in beide Regionalforen.

Bis dann,

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## sevenofnine (2. Oktober 2005)

Tach,
damits nicht vollkommen verschwindet, hol ich´s nochmal nach oben, sorry !!!

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (3. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

habt ihr denn schon Treffpunkte und Routen für die MTB-Touren? Habe schon Interesse daran mit einer grösseren Truppe Touren zu fahren.
Wie sieht es denn mit einer Mitgliedschaft für Osnabrücker aus?


----------

